
The Cult of Elon Is Cracking - Alupis
https://theatlantic.com/article/611887/
======
ZeroGravitas
We need a cultural stereotype for highly driven egomaniacs who do good work
but leave a lot of collateral damage in their wake.

At the moment it seems like you need to love or hate them and complex mixtures
of emotions are too complex to be part of the conversation.

I wonder how much the public opinion is mostly "I dont know who that is"
followed by "I have no strong opinion on him" and "he's a mixed bag" but it's
pretty hard for any of those opinions to get turned into memes or jokes or
arguments or other viral content so the minor sliver of people with strong pro
or anti feelings dominate discussion and so everyone gets pigeonholed as
either an angel or a devil.

